
Tennis Umpires Are Pretty Unhappy About Serena Williams - curtis
https://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2018/09/tennis-umpires-are-pretty-unhappy-about-serena-williams/
======
curtis
This is probably not normal HN fare, but it has a really clear summary of what
exactly happened, which I think many HN readers might appreciate.

~~~
e15ctr0n
I liked the NYT article[1] better because it clearly illustrates how Serena
Williams' opponent did all the right things: played well, made very few
unforced errors and, at one point, literally turned her back on the court to
keep her focus on the play and tune out the distractions caused by Serena's
rants and the crowd's boos.

Everyone should read this article, whether or not they are interested in
tennis, because it has a lot of life lessons on how to conduct yourself when
everything may not be going smoothly.

It's a pity that Naomi Osaka won the Grand Slam and made history on a number
of levels but the focus remains on the poor loser. I wish the press would
celebrate her championship win and her classy conduct more.

[1] Serena Williams vs. Naomi Osaka: How the U.S. Open Descended Into Chaos
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/09/sports/serena-osaka-us-
op...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/09/sports/serena-osaka-us-open-
penalty.html)

